# Home Sweet Home : My Journey Of Thailand



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Umm, street food.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Lan island...continue














































taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Pattaya city Panorama view from Koh Lan



















Back to the mainland safety 










taken by me


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Love the pics of Bangkok, it's looks like a vibrant city. What is it like to live their ?...


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ Bangkok's definitely one of the best city should to visit once in life time even sometime it's too messy and busy but there is the place that you can find everything you want....

continue Pattaya...

*Pattaya Floating Market *














































taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

From Pattaya I get back to Bangkok and took a train to My hometown in Hatyai 




























taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*HATYAI CITY*

Hatyai CBD

Sanaehanusorn road





































Nipatuthit 1 road










taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Nipatuthit 2 road



















taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Nipatuthit 3 road




























taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Hatyai and their street life














































taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

outstanding images of a really exciting looking Thailand. I'm inspired by your captures


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic work mate, I love this pic:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ great you like it














































taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Stainless Chedi





































Hatyai Park










taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Hatyai cable car





































taken by me


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*KATHU TOWN*

A small town in Phuket island and one of the most liveable place on the island


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*PATONG CITY*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*AROUND PHUKET ISLAND*

Last 2 years i was took you around the south island of Phuket so now i will show around the other part of the island then some difference places.

for next trip we will go up to the north to Chiangmai 

*by pass road*










*Premium outlet Phuket*




























*Siray island*




























*Panwa cape*



















*Khao Kad view point*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*ฉลอง*





































*Phuket Botanic Garden*




























*Phuket Bird Park*




























*Phuket Fantasea*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Tritrang beach*










*Leam Sing beach*










*Kamala beach*










*Surin beach*










*Bangtao beach*





































*Naitorn beach*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Layan beach*










*Hinkruad beach*




























*Naiyang beach*










*Maikhao beach*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Thailand


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*CHIANG MAI*

Welcome to Chiang Mai city


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Tha Pae road*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chang Klan road*

Day & night ( Night Bazaar )


----------



## north11 (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^ขอบคุณสำหรับภาพเชียงใหม่ครับ บางภาพผมพึ่งเคยเห็นครับ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Nimmanhaemin road*


----------



## north11 (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^ไปMaya ด้วย เซนฯเฟสฯ กับ พรอมเมนาดาไปรึเปล่าครับ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*ีืKumuang Chiangmai*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

north11 said:


> ^^^^ไปMaya ด้วย เซนฯเฟสฯ กับ พรอมเมนาดาไปรึเปล่าครับ


ได้ไป central festival ครับ แต่พรอม เนี่ย ไปไม่ถึง ผมแปะไว้คราวหน้าครับ เมื่อกลับไปเชียงใหม่อีกครั้ง ขอบคุณ คุณ north11 ครับ


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*around Chiang Mai city*

Ping river





































Nawarat bridge










Imperial Mae Ping hotel










Anantara Chiang Mai










Central Kaud Suan Kaew










Suthep road










Lok Mo Li Temple










Suan Dok Temple



















Umong Temple


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Chiang Mai university




























Central Airport plaza










Kamtieng market



















Chiangmai train station




























Saturday night walking street










Central Festival Chiang Mai


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Royal Park Rajchapreuk*


























































































































































*Doi Pui - Khun Chang Kiean*

Khun Chang Kiean










Monk Village at Doi Pui


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Mae Rim*

Finally, My journey in Chiang Mai was end. Beautiful and amazing city... After this we will going down to Bangkok The Capital city of Thailand, Let's see how its look like in 2014 :cheers:










Chiang Mai Convention center










700th Anniversary Chiangmai Sports Complex



















Mae Sa waterfall










Mon Jam





































Next to Mon Jam



















Wat Pa Daraphirom 





































Daraphirom Palace



















Chiang Mai international airport


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

next page


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Samet island*


3 hours from Bangkok to the east and short stop in Rayong i took a small ferry like 30 minutes to Samet island. One of the most pretty island of Gulf of Thailand. Let's see some pics around the island.


From mainland to the island










Nadan pier first stop to the island










East coast of the island no beach but beautiful 





































Thian beach





























Wai beach



















Lung Dam beach










Phrao beach










Lake 










Noi Na beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and very nice updates as well


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chang island*

Chang island located in Trat province and the second biggest island of Thailand after Phuket. Most of the island cover by rainforest in national park


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*PATTAYA*

What you guys thinking about Pattaya ? for now Pattaya start turn to be more friendly with the family. A lot of tourists places for the family everywhere so not just party and night life now Pattaya is more than your imagination.

Welcome to Pattaya city


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some beautiful beaches, but no so keen on Pattaya......


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Jomtien*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Around Bangkok ( again )*


*Sathorn*













































































































*Ratchadumri*










*Siam*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ratchaprasong*



















*Ekamai*



















*Asoke*









































































*Phayathai*




















*Victory monument*










*Chutujak*










*Donmeung*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

2014-2015 Journey end

Finally my sweet home journey was end and I proud of my home. Thailand :cheers:

will be back again

All the pics from this journey

Chiangmai city from Doi Suthep










Good morning ChiangMai











Chedi Luang











Royal Flora Park










Caiwatthanaram temple Ayutthaya










Pattaya city











Pattaya walking street










Mini World










Silk road Pattaya










NongNuch Garden Pattaya










Silverlake Pattaya










Mimosa Pattaya










Sriracha elephant show











Km 0 Bangkok











Sukumvit district










Siamsquare











Equartier district 





















LangSuan,Chumporn train station










Chumporn beach










Nakornsrithammarat 



















Haeven on earth Khao Sok










Highway at Trang










Krabi gate










Lanta island 










Poda island Krabi










Hong island Krabi










Andaman sea











PhiPhi Don island










Phi Phi leh early morning










PhiPhi leh










Bng liang temple in Phang Nga










Adventure in PhangNga










Iniala beach house , Natai beach , Phang Nga










Natai beach



















Phang Nga bay










Tachai island after rain










Sentido graceland khao lak resort & spa










Welcome to Phuket island










Phuket city view from Rang hill










Phuket old town










Phuket island East Coast










Songkran festival Bangla road at Patong beach Phuket










Hatyai city cable car










Hatyai i'm lovin' it










Songkhla town










Songkhla Naka










The cave in Padangbesar










Thank you


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thailand journey 2016*

and i return to home again in 2016

*Hatyai city *


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Flight Hatyai – Bangkok*


Hatyai airport and Hatyai city



















Songkhla town










Songkhla lake and gulf of thailand



















Lan island and Pattaya city










Around Bangkok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Thailand :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow excellent thread. Some quality photos there!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bangkok 2016*

around BKK 

Donmeuang airport T2










Grand palace










Pho temple











Along Chao Praya river and Arun temple










Thatien










Chao Praya river










Siam























































Ratchaprasong










Emquatier 




























Silom




























Sathorn



















BKK twilight


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

The end of my lastest trip in Thailand 2016 and my flight back to Auckland 

*PATTAYA *


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of awesome pics!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thailand trip 2017-2018*

*
BANGKOK*








[/url]








[/url]

















[/url]


----------

